# Vimy Ridge Ceremony Music



## Gill557 (10 Apr 2007)

I'm looking for the name of the song that the solo violinist played during the 90th Anniversary of the Battle of Vimy Ridge ceremony.  It was right near the end.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BillN (10 Apr 2007)

It was either "The Warriors Lament" or "Lament for a soldier" if I recall correctly.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Apr 2007)

I beleive the commentator said something about the young lady being a traditional Meti musician.  Her peice had Meti, French and Cree overtones.
That's the best I can do, Sorry.
BYTD


----------



## EW (11 Apr 2007)

I found a reference on the web that she did the Metis Prayer/Warriors Lament.

It is front and centre at http://www.aboriginalmusic.ca/

Talk about an outstanding performance, and how about that choir/band ensemble piece at the end.  Truly haunting.  No wonder the crowd gave it a standing ovation.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Apr 2007)

Another piece of music from the ceremony I found touching and haunting. 
 Hearing the pipes, drums and choir gives me goosebumps every time.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMlE-vwowac

It was an amazing ceremony.


----------



## Gill557 (12 Apr 2007)

It was all excellent music.  Now I wonder if there are copies available somewhere.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Apr 2007)

It was the Warriors Lament.  Sierra Noble was the Metis fiddler who played accompanied by a fellow on guitar as part of the show while waiting for the VIPs to show up she later played Lament from the centre of the memorial. 

Edit- Apparently 25 May is the date that CBC will be releasing DVD footage of the ceremony.


----------



## tog-tom (12 Apr 2007)

would anyone have the pipe band arrangement for the tune Kandahar.

or know where it could be obtained.

thank you


----------



## Gill557 (12 Apr 2007)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> It was the Warriors Lament.  Sierra Noble was the Metis fiddler who played accompanied by a fellow on guitar as part of the show while waiting for the VIPs to show up she later played Lament from the centre of the memorial.
> 
> Edit- Apparently 25 May is the date that CBC will be releasing DVD footage of the ceremony.



Great, how are they going to release that?  Or is that knowledge out there?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (13 Apr 2007)

G-Man said:
			
		

> Great, how are they going to release that?  Or is that knowledge out there?



Go to the CBCshop online and search for Vimy.


----------



## pidd (6 May 2007)

The groups who attended the ceremony were given the CD 'Honour The Legacy' by the Band of the CF.  
Some teachers and students who are 'Friends of Piddingworth' helped to remember and represent the memory of my Grandfather and his comrades who fought there.
A version of the haunting 'Warrior's Lament, A Métis Prayer', by Sierra Noble is available for your own private download at
http://www.piddingworth.com/index.html
I've also put the video found at YouTube there as well.
Eventually I'll have more pics and music available as time permits.
Hope that this is helpful!
Pidd


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 May 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> Another piece of music from the ceremony I found touching and haunting.
> Hearing the pipes, drums and choir gives me goosebumps every time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMlE-vwowac
> ...





This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Canadian Broadcasting Corporation 


Right off U Tube


----------

